# 04 F-250 V10 XLT Supercab longbed 4x4???



## zevychevy (Jul 27, 2011)

what are thoughts, positive and negative about the 2004 F-250 V10 XLT Supercab 4x4? its got 123k miles on it. Saw it sitting at a used auto dealer, said it was one owner. Didn't get the carfax report yet. Just curious as to whether there are any major problems with that type of truck. And as to whether it would be a good plow truck. Yes i know an extended cab longbed truck would be harder for plowing, but its the size truck i want and need for family and working. It is not a dually either.

along with gas mpg as well. plz n thanks


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

mpg is awful turning radius awful
depends on what you are doing for plowing lots it may be okay but you would a 9 foot plow at least to clear the rear wheels maybe even bigger
if you need it for the family and maybe towing a boat or camper might be not a bad deal if you can get it cheap
v10 gets like around 10 mpg


----------



## zevychevy (Jul 27, 2011)

thanx for the info. 

deffinetly open to more opinions, specially in towing and hauling. it would be used to pull a lawncare trailer and mulch in the bed. typical heavy load items. it would be getting worked and need to know if it would be able to handle stuff like that and what kind of problems would come of this truck. info like that.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

it will handle it but hauling heavy loads you will get even worse mpg it will handle the loads but i would suggest a diesel my f250 with the 5.4 v8 is just enough for me


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

definately go diesel. The big block isnt going to do as good mpg wise hauling loads and a diesel would do better mileage wise not being loaded


----------



## zevychevy (Jul 27, 2011)

i know diesel does better, i wish i could find a decent diesel but can't. and gas mpg doesn't bother me, im used to crappy mpg, and it doesn't get driven alot if i can help it, just for work. and even then, gas is incorporated into the bill to the customer depending on job n what not.


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

if your mowing trailer isnt huge and you dont have a ton of hills that you drive on then you could probably get away with a 5.4 which you could pick up for fairly cheap.


----------



## 03fordboss (Sep 30, 2011)

The mpg is the same as a 5.4. I've had both and the v10 has alot more power. MPG of both v10s i have owned is 12 city/ 14 to 15 hwy. The 5.4 got exactly the same except less power when towing.


----------



## zevychevy (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok good info. Now as far as the truck itself, any major problems with the truck in question? Anything major??

Also, is it true that if 4L isn't used but raarely that it will stick and have trouble disengaging? Or is that complete bs and just a cover up for something more extreme? It's got the electronic turn dial for 4H and 4L which I am not a fan of to begin with.


----------



## 03fordboss (Sep 30, 2011)

exhaust manifold studs rusting out is very common. Pretty much the only problem I had on my 03. Never heard of the 4lo problem, but I have never put any of my trucks in 4lo.


----------



## zevychevy (Jul 27, 2011)

Only reason I really use 4lo is when I have a heavy trailer n goin up a hill from pretty much a dead stop. Or when pulling out another vehicle that's stuck good and not much running room to really jerk it out. Don't need it regularly but when I need it, I need it, specially to disengage almost immediately when done bc time is money in some situations.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ive also had both a 5.4 and a V10, somewhat comparable fuel economy, if its being used for more than just a commuter, I would absolutely pick the V-10! my early 99 V-10 got 13MPG highway, not sure on city, my friends 03 V-10 gets like 14-15mpg, which was almost the same as my 5.4, only with a ton more torque. 

As someone said, manifold studs are a problem, but that problem is common on both engines. Earlier trucks had problems with spark plugs spitting out of the heads, again common on both engines, I am unsure what year they finally rectified the problem, but I think it was 2004

As for the shifter problem, the only thing I am aware of is the manual shifter assembly corroding and freezing up due to lack of use, I know the OBS trucks had this problem, unsure if it was a problem on the Superduties as well. Most people try to force the shifter to move and end up breaking the aluminum shifter assy. If it does freeze you can disassemble and and free it up, then lube/grease it up. I saw one person had put a zerk fitting on his so he could grease it occasionally


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a 04 350 with a v10 no problems with the truck owned it from new love it good power ok mpg and plows as good as a desiel with out the price


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

I have used my V10 for the last 9 years. It has been a great motor. I pull my trailer with a skid steer with it's plow. I also have my plow on with a half of a load of salt in my v-box (yeah, I know I am over weight!). Great torque, pulls fine but does use a lot of fuel but so does the 5.4 without the torque. I should mention that I own a 2002 F250. I am currently looking for a newer V10 because it worked well for me.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

my truck gets about 5-6 mpg plowing. I get 9 empty around town. Out on the highway it will go up to 10. Best ever was 12.5. My truck weighs close to 11k when plowing. It weighs 8500 empty. (rack and boxes) I would stick with a diesel. It has power, but the fuel mileage just drives me insanse.


----------

